
Rwanda Built a Drone Delivery Service - Kagerjay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEbRVNxL44c
======
rohmanhakim
This is great. I'm always like stories about how technology solves problems in
developing areas.

------
mingodad
Very well thought project, and they use small planes 12KG.

